# Duck gizzards!



## Caty M (Aug 13, 2010)

I went to the ethnic market today to see if I can get some funky meat for my dog (I'm a dork...) and I got him duck gizzards, whole pigeon, chicken heads and goat spleen. He can hardly chew through the gizzards though! Would it be bad to grind them up or are gizzards good for the teeth?


----------



## whiteleo (Sep 7, 2008)

I have fed duck gizzards before and my dogs powered right through them, I'd let him have a real go at them before doing any grinding.


----------



## Tobi (Mar 18, 2011)

whiteleo said:


> I have fed duck gizzards before and my dogs powered right through them, I'd let him have a real go at them before doing any grinding.


I'd have to agree, that sounds like an awesome find, I'm thinkin they can get through them it's just muscle! :biggrin:


----------

